# RACE RESULTS : RC Madness Cleveland Warm Up



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

On November 18, RC Madness www.rcmadness.com held a Cleveland Warm Up race. It drew carpet onroad racers from around the region. Here are the results…





 A Main - Sedan Stock

 Pos. Car 1 1 Mark Smyka 31/05:05.792 

 2 2 Jaime Gonzalez 31/05:08.750 

 3 3 Jarrod Langlois 30/05:01.543 

 4 5 Matt Ciechowski 30/05:06.060 

 5 7 Alex Valdes 29/05:06.748 

 6 6 Reza Hardjuni 28/05:05.124 

 7 8 Rich Johnson 27/04:52.802 

 8 4 Carissa Figelski 11/02:02.225 



 B Main - Sedan Stock

 Pos. Car

 1 3 Shawn Weeks 29/05:04.581 

 2 4 Ryan Pablo 29/05:05.033 

 3 2 Carl Smart 29/05:09.611 

 4 7 Daniel Chartier 28/05:02.988 

 5 8 Adam Koswick 27/05:01.456 

 6 6 Carl Edwards 4/01:02.494 

 7 1 "Fast Eddie" Robinson 0/00:00.000 

 8 5 Jimmy Willis 0/00:00.000


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

*cont...*

C Main - Sedan Stock

Pos. Car 

1 2 Greg K 27/05:01.037 

2 5 Les Grimmett 27/05:04.297 

3 1 Joe Grandieri 27/05:04.696 

4 8 Mike Bouchard 27/05:05.184 

5 7 Dave Alfredson 27/05:05.811 

6 4 Jim Mccommick 22/05:06.280 

7 3 Bill Lawson 17/03:09.902 

8 6 Daniel Chartier Jr 16/03:14.109 



D Main - Sedan Stock

Pos. Car 

1 7 Evan "Squirrel" Shelansky 27/05:07.134 

2 4 Ron Spinelli 27/05:08.833 

3 2 Dan Droney 26/05:04.114 

4 8 Josh Wood 26/05:06.227 

5 3 Ron Depoto 26/05:08.207 

6 6 Tony Roldan 25/05:00.329 

7 1 Rick Birk 4/00:51.219 

8 5 Dan Gomez 0/00:00.000 



E Main - Sedan Stock

Pos. Car

1 5 Bill Papp 27/05:04.374 

2 2 Richard Kalvaitis 27/05:09.467 

3 1 Junior Rodriguez 26/05:01.459 

4 4 Jack Roscoe 26/05:10.036 

5 3 Reinaldo Torres 25/05:07.080 

6 7 Jake Chard 12/02:41.209 

7 6 Bob Connell 0/00:00.000 

8 8 Bob Boisselle 0/00:00.000 



F Main - Sedan Stock

Pos. Car

1 3 Dan Thibodeau 27/05:05.061 

2 6 Joe B 23/05:02.136 

3 8 Avery Altro 21/05:03.049 

4 2 Andrew Zadrozny 10/01:56.442 

5 7 Al Smith 10/05:13.232 

6 5 Mike Croll 0/00:00.000 

7 1 Brian Jewell 0/00:00.000 

8 4 Bobby B 0/00:00.000 



A Main Sedan Modified

Pos. Car 

1 1 Eric Desrosiers 34/05:03.707 

2 3 Mark Smyka 34/05:04.429 

3 2 Mike Dumas 34/05:07.134 

4 5 Mike Haynes 33/05:06.339 

5 7 Oscar Romero 26/05:00.344 

6 4 Jay Livingstone 0/00:00.000 

7 6 Stan Kulas 0/00:00.000 



A Main - 1/10 19 Turn

Pos. Car

1 1 Jarrod Langlois 32/05:03.601 

2 3 Jim Lopuk 30/05:03.356 

3 4 R.B. Wechter 30/05:04.636 

4 2 Mike Malinconico 30/05:09.024 

5 5 Alex Valdes 28/05:00.623 

6 6 Dave Grandieri 8/01:37.329 



B Main - 1/10 19 Turn

Pos. Car 

1 3 Billy Dodson 23/04:01.624 

2 2 Mamba 23/04:05.359 

3 4 Dan Thibodeau 23/04:10.753 

4 5 Wes Gronek 21/04:01.950 

5 1 Ryan Pablo 6/01:12.751 

6 6 Michael Monteiro 0/00:00.000 



A Main - 1/12 Sedan

Pos. Car

1 1 R.B. Wechter 28/05:10.187 

2 3 Ron Spinelli 26/05:05.290 

3 4 Dave Alfredson 26/05:11.419 

4 5 Joe Grandieri 6/01:45.538 

5 2 Patty Kulas 0/00:00.000 



A Main - 1/12 Stock

Pos. Car

1 1 Mark Smyka 50/08:00.956 

2 4 Carissa Figelski 50/08:07.508 

3 3 Mike Haynes 50/08:08.512 

4 2 Matt Ciechowski 49/08:01.639 

5 6 Jarrod Langlois 21/03:31.455 

6 5 Stephen Boice 0/00:00.000 



B Main - 1/12 Stock

Pos. Car

1 1 Mike Malinconico 49/08:07.325 

2 2 Carl Smart 47/08:01.112 

3 3 Greg K 46/08:05.045 

4 5 Alex Valdes 46/08:09.962 

5 4 Mamba 46/08:10.099 

6 6 Cory Wilcox 0/00:00.000 





Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

